# fake plants?



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I have heard of people putting fake plants in ther hedgie homes but not many. I was wondering if the hedgie would not chew on the fake plants. What is ya'lls takes on this?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

There's no guarantee but hedgies don't typically chew on stuff like a rodent. If it was me, I'd get safe plants to try out first - like aquarium plants - just in case. This is still not a perfect way to check - knowing Snarf, he'd ignore the cheap temporary aquarium plants, then gleefully chew to pieces the permanent expensive plants :roll: - but at least it would give you both some practice.

As soon as it stops snowing for more than a freaking hour, I am going to head off to the big city and buy some wheatgrass seeds to start for Snarf's cage. I plan on making a wheatgrass 'hedge' for my hedgehog...get it? :lol: LMAO. (sorry...being snowbound is finally pushing me over the ...what was I talking about....?)


----------

